# Help Seafoaming...



## Cilver (Jun 22, 2004)

Hello,

I bought a can a couple of weeks ago but I've been holding back on seafoaming my '93 GXE because I don't want to put it in the wrong hose and mess something up.  The fact that I seem to have misplaced my haynes manual isn't helping at all, so I thought I'd ask you guys. Here's what it says on the can...

*When used through injection or carburetor:

With warm engine running, SLOWLY pour 1/3 pint through carburetor, throttle body or direct manifold vacuum line that will feed ALL CYLINDERS. Possible sources are PCV valve or brake booster line. Turn ignition off. Restart engine after 5 minutes. Be sure exhaust is well ventilated. Fumes will be extreme for a short time.*

My question is, where can I find the vacuum line to slowly suck the fluid in? I've found quite a few hoses in there and since I'm a car newbie I'd rather not take the chance sucking crap into the wrong hose. :newbie: 

I appreciate any info you can give me.
Thanks!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

alrighty.... there are a few hoses that you can do this with. I haven't done it myself yet but I read a nice long 9 page thread on another forum about it. And I know it'll work

Locate your Power Brake Booster.... On it you will find only one vacuum hose. There ya go. use it to slowly suck up the Seafoam. They say you want a buddy inside the car to rev the engine to keep it alive... any experienced person knows that you can just pull on the throttle cable under the hood to do that yourself.

Now everyone says not to bog out the motor with it but I've heard others recommend doing so. I was informed by an ASE Master Tech who uses the stuff quite frequently to suck up most of the bottle then with 1/4 remaining try to get it sucked up as fast as possible. 

The BIGGEST KEY to all of this is to let the car sit as long as you can before starting it again. I recommend at least 24 hours if not 48. This allows the seafoam to soak in to the build up and really break it down. 

When you start it up again you will have a MASSIVE PLUME of white smoke. And it will last a little while so try not to drive on main roads until it goes away or you could be charged with causing a potentially dangerous situation.

Good luck with it.

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i had a very bad experience from seafoam. a few hours and a head gasket later, my truck is back to normal. it wasnt until it was too late that i found out that others have had the same problem. be careful with that stuff.


----------



## Cilver (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you both for the quick response. I'll probably be trying this tomorrow and I'll let you know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

I've never heard of this seafoam before...any more experiences from other people who've used this?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

seafoam is a multi-purpose cleaner. Most people use it as a top end cleaner. It can be used as a fuel lubricant/cleaner. Crankcase cleaner. Though I think its a bit strong and dangerous to use as a crankcase cleaner because if it dissolves the paper in the oil filter (which I've heard it does) then what do you think it'll do to gaskets? *shrug* its good as the top end cleaner I haven't heard of someone with a problem like Asleeps but the theory goes as with a lot of cleaners (like coolant flushes). If a flush/cleaning hasn't happened in a long time then there is a possibilty of rust/dirt clogging leaks in gaskets. Once you clean the dirt and rust out then you magically find all sorts of wonderful leaks that weren't there before. So yes, it can be kinda dangerous on older vehicles. but most vehicles shouldn't experience those types of problems.


Darktide


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

Darktide said:


> seafoam is a multi-purpose cleaner. Most people use it as a top end cleaner. It can be used as a fuel lubricant/cleaner. Crankcase cleaner. Though I think its a bit strong and dangerous to use as a crankcase cleaner because if it dissolves the paper in the oil filter (which I've heard it does) then what do you think it'll do to gaskets? *shrug* its good as the top end cleaner I haven't heard of someone with a problem like Asleeps but the theory goes as with a lot of cleaners (like coolant flushes). If a flush/cleaning hasn't happened in a long time then there is a possibilty of rust/dirt clogging leaks in gaskets. Once you clean the dirt and rust out then you magically find all sorts of wonderful leaks that weren't there before. So yes, it can be kinda dangerous on older vehicles. but most vehicles shouldn't experience those types of problems.
> 
> 
> Darktide


Good to know. I'd rather not open up a can of worms with using that, so I think I will just stick to regular oil changes and maintence.


----------



## Cilver (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok, earlier today I did that can of seafoam in the brake booster vacuum line and I've gotta say both the smoke show and end results were awesome!

I decided it'd be better to do it away from the house so I chose a fairly open area across a field... I really didn't expect that much smoke and the light breeze just took it all toward the main road..  If you listen you can hear a car honk in the background just after my car stalled. Oops... Then after it stalled I let it soak for a few minutes and then when I restarted her I blew the crap out of it... And now the car is running WAY better than I've ever had it... Its amazing.. The idle and throttle response are like a new car! And of course I'll have to check my MPG now...

But anyway, we happened to take a video of it for you guys, check it out! Notice the black streak I left in the snow...  

SEAFOAMING THE ALTIMA

Enjoy!


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

That was an awesome video. Thanks for that. Crazy how much crap came out of there and the car honking at you was hilarious.


----------

